
Blockstream Satellite: broadcast Bitcoin transactions and blocks from space - jashmenn
https://blockstream.com/2017/08/15/announcing-blockstream-satellite.html
======
ty_a
Does anyone know if there is an auto following dish that would be somewhat
portable? I'm thinking of a solar powered Bitcoin station that would be
mobile.

~~~
ty_a
It looks like digital TV dishes meant for marine purposes would work.

------
Frogolocalypse
Coming out from the blue, i don't think most people get how groundbreaking
this news is. Your cryptographically secure savings are now accessible
anywhere on earth. You can determine if you have been paid anywhere on earth
totally anonymously.

